# Problems with installing Dark Zebra (SOLVED)



## paulmatthew (Jun 13, 2022)

I just realized I purchased Dark Zebra some time ago and am just getting around to installing it but it is not working or showing me anything in Zebra. I've followed the instructions , used the installer , checked the preset paths , and rebooted to no avail. Is there a trick to getting Dark Zebra to show up?


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 13, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I just realized I purchased Dark Zebra some time ago and am just getting around to installing it but it is not working or showing me anything in Zebra. I've followed the instructions , used the installer , checked the preset paths , and rebooted to no avail. Is there a trick to getting Dark Zebra to show up?


It's not in Zebra, it's a separate plug-in.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 13, 2022)

Thank you! I found it. I was getting confused with the instructions and thought I had to enter in the Zebra serial somewhere else into Zebra to get it to work. It's showing up as ZebraHZ.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 13, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> Thank you! I found it. I was getting confused with the instructions and thought I had to enter in the Zebra serial somewhere else into Zebra to get it to work. It's showing up as ZebraHZ.


No problem, have fun 😊


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 13, 2022)

My brain fart of the day. I didn't even know I had it until last night when I was looking at Native Instruments and noticed a serial for it. I think I picked it up in a previous NI sale and completely forgot.


----------

